# Ruger 1911 compared to Stoeger Couger .45 ?



## Charles (Jan 27, 2012)

Would like to get info regarding Ruger 1911 compared to Stoeger Cougar .45. Especially anyone who has done side by side.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I shoot (guess what) the 1911 more often than not.

If I remember correctly, the Stoeger Cougar is a traditional-double-action (TDA) pistol, which means that the user has to transition from a double-action (DA) first shot to single-action (SA) subsequent shots.
Shooting a pistol is difficult enough. In my mind, it makes no sense to complicate an already-difficult learning curve with such a confusing transition. I suggest that using a pistol with a single, consistent trigger action is a much better choice.

The 1911 is a single-action (SA) semi-auto, and every shot is fired in exactly the same manner. However, when using a SA semi-auto, strict attention must be paid to the gun's safety lever. This is particularly true since the SA pistol is carried loaded, cocked, and on safe.
Learning to use a SA semi-auto is the easiest of all of the options available to the pistol shooter, even including the safety lever and its manipulation.

There is one more option worth considering: The double-action-only (DAO) pistol. In this case, every shot is fired in the same way, but each trigger press is long and somewhat hard. This trigger action replaces the safety lever, giving the learner one fewer thing to think about.
Although it is not strictly a DAO pistol, a good example of this type is Glock's "safe action." In this type of gun, the trigger pull is neither particularly long, nor particularly hard. Other, true DAO pistols are somewhat more difficult to master.
You might add the Glock, the Springfield, and the S&W (as well as others) to your list of pistols to consider.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Mr. Knowledgeable...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...I am also a stand-in for Mr. Natural.
And, yes, I still can "truck."

Keep on truckin'!


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...I am also a stand-in for Mr. Natural.
> And, yes, I still can "truck."
> 
> Keep on truckin'!


:anim_lol:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree with Steve, very knowledgeable, but it's like comparing apples to pears. Both great pistols, i personally prefer a good DA/SA for HD and CCW, like the Stoeger as opposed to the SA of the 1911, and i like night sites too! Just a personnel preference.:smt083


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And I like apples and pears. Together, they make a really good compote, especially with just a little lemon juice and a touch of maple syrup.

We add our own quinces to the mix, and make a marvelous pie.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And I like apples and pears. Together, they make a really good compote, especially with just a little lemon juice and a touch of maple syrup.
> 
> We add our own quinces to the mix, and make a marvelous pie.


mmmmm


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

Ruger 1911 seems to be very highly regarded. Difficult to find (at least around here). If you are looking for a pistol to mostly punch holes in paper -- pick the Ruger.

1911 is an easy pistol to shoot. Accurate. Fun.

If it's to carry -- AND, you are really going to carry on a daily basis (not just THINK you're going to carry) - then it would make sense to test them both out (if you can) -- also, look at other pistols.

In other words - read what the other folks have written - take it to heart.


----------

